# KDS Detailing are looking for new staff member



## Kelly @ KDS

KDS KELTEC - NOW HIRING

KDS Keltec is looking for one (or possibly two) hard-working, dedicated, enthusiastic paintwork or detailing specialists to join Kelly Harris and his team.

YOU
Successful applicants will have extensive experience in automotive paintwork, detailing or valeting. 
Additional experience in client-facing roles and with digital Customer relationship management systems would be ideal.

You must be prepared to listen, to learn, and to demonstrate what you've learnt. You will be comfortable with working hard to meet deadlines, staying late where necessary and without ever cutting corners. You will need to work well within a team, and be able to manage your time effectively within that team, collaborating with your colleagues to help ensure that everybody works efficiently. You must be dependable and reliable, and above all you have to show that you are driven by achieving excellence - not your weekly payslip. This is not the role for someone who doesn't love what they do.

THE ROLE
Your exact role will initially depend on your current skill set, and it will grow as you gradually take on more and more responsibilities. We paint, detail and valet several cars every week and all our staff are multi-skilled. This is not a role for a novice. When you join KDS, you will be joining one of the world's most respected and professional automotive care companies. This is a demanding role, as our clients expect the highest standards of workmanship and customer service. You will be expected to meet those standards; on-the-job training will be provided to help you, but only of 'advanced' level techniques.

Remuneration will be in line with industry standards, and matched to your experience.
Working hours are 9am - 6pm, Monday - Friday.
9am-4pm Saturdays

ABOUT US
KDS Keltec is a top-tier automotive care specialist led by Kelly Harris, best known for our stunning paint jobs and seemingly miraculous detailing work. Our clients have us look after anything from Escort Cosworths and Corsa VXR's to Ferrari Enzos and Bugatti Veyrons, and we achieve those results through a combination of scientific approaches, a dedication to learning, and sheer hard work. The workshop is in Gillingham, Kent however we may occasionally require you to travel with us to shows and exhibitions where you will represent KDS Keltec with the team. Gillingham train station is a few minutes walk away, and excellent road links to the A2 and M2.

TO APPLY
Please send your CV, with a cover letter explaining why you are the right person for the job, to [email protected]. Or you can post it to KDS, Unit 12, Railway Street Industrial Park, Gillingham, Kent ME7 1YQ

(mods if this is wrong section or a better place on DW then please move)


----------



## AaronGTi

Great opportunity there


----------



## RandomlySet

I'd be applying if me and the mrs hadn't just bought a house. I know she once wanted to move down south.


----------



## Arfman

I'm barely good enough to pour coffee in KDS's break room, let alone work there. Great opportunity though, and if my careerchoice was detailing instead of IT work, I'd apply in a heartbeat.


----------



## Benjay

If I lived close enough I'd work for free ! cant put a price on experience from such a highly regarded company! Great opportunity for someone here !


----------



## kempe

That sucks I have training in 

Body repair 
Welding
Spraying 
I was head of international disruption for RMC Jeans
Plus a hell of alot of customer service roles


----------



## Trip tdi

Great opportunity wish I was multi skilled within this trade, I have funny feeling my skill sets will not match here.


----------



## fethead

-Mat- said:


> I'd be applying if me and the mrs hadn't just bought a house. I know she once wanted to move down south.


Go for it!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

kempe said:


> That sucks I have training in
> 
> Body repair
> Welding
> Spraying
> I was head of international disruption for RMC Jeans
> Plus a hell of alot of customer service roles


Now why does that suck ?

we valet , repair , paint , detail and even carry out mechanical and servicing repairs.

we struggle to keep up manage the customers bookings and logistics

So if you have any skills in those areas your onto a winner :thumb:

so if you have been repairing / painting recently thats a bonus

No one has anything to lose by sending on a CV of all the areas they are great on and all the areas they are not so great on.

Training can be provided over a course of time , but i am after people who do have skills in some areas of our trade.

But the right person with more of the areas covered would be higher up the selection 

Kelly


----------



## Gareth90

Brilliant opportunity there!


----------



## Scrim-1-

Would love that job! shame it isn't closer to me.


----------



## nickness

After spending 4 days being trained by you at the start of May you probably already have an idea off how tempted i am by this...


----------



## Patr1ck

nickness said:


> After spending 4 days being trained by you at the start of May you probably already have an idea off how tempted i am by this...


Me too!!!!!!!


----------



## kempe

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Now why does that suck ?
> 
> we valet , repair , paint , detail and even carry out mechanical and servicing repairs.
> 
> we struggle to keep up manage the customers bookings and logistics
> 
> So if you have any skills in those areas your onto a winner :thumb:
> 
> so if you have been repairing / painting recently thats a bonus
> 
> No one has anything to lose by sending on a CV of all the areas they are great on and all the areas they are not so great on.
> 
> Training can be provided over a course of time , but i am after people who do have skills in some areas of our trade.
> 
> But the right person with more of the areas covered would be higher up the selection
> 
> Kelly


Distance to far away would be great but along way to travel


----------



## andystevens

nickness said:


> After spending 4 days being trained by you at the start of May you probably already have an idea off how tempted i am by this...


I recon your location could be an issue sadly.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

kempe said:


> Distance to far away would be great but along way to travel


Totally understand , i did have a long time served detailer that lives in the same area as you that travelled down for more than 6 weeks last year to help out with the back log at KDS.

He is also interested in working for me full time now , yet to speak to him properly.

I think some harden old skool detailers that are used to travelling every day to clients house's and work places dont mind travelling.

I am with you thou i would hate to commute everyday

kelly


----------



## kempe

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Totally understand , i did have a long time served detailer that lives in the same area as you that travelled down for more than 6 weeks last year to help out with the back log at KDS.
> 
> He is also interested in working for me full time now , yet to speak to him properly.
> 
> I think some harden old skool detailers that are used to travelling every day to clients house's and work places dont mind travelling.
> 
> I am with you thou i would hate to commute everyday
> 
> kelly


If you need a hand let us know I can pop down :thumb:


----------



## nickness

andystevens said:


> I recon your location could be an issue sadly.


Yeh, i would have to move down there, all things considered though i would still probably like too do it.


----------



## BoostJunky86

I'd love to do this!!


----------



## dekerf1996

Would be my dream job (and currently looking to get out of my industry), however sadly lacking in the skill set required

Though i can make a cracking cup of tea though, and could keep a stock of Mars bars if Junior popped in ;-)


----------



## JayA3sline

Right on my doorstep but as per application lack the required skills. Although would be ace to learn and work along side Kelly. Look forward to seeing the new member in any training coming up as of when 

:thumb:


----------



## ClioToby

Whats the pay?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

ClioToby said:


> Whats the pay?


from the Advert (which is written not for detailing world BUT posted here first).

Remuneration will be in line with industry standards, and matched to your experience.
Working hours are 9am - 6pm, Monday - Friday.
9am-4pm Saturdays

so if you can come in and prep paint to a very high standards , bring new skill set and techs to KDS then it will be high.
Add you can wet sand and machine polish then even higher.

it would and will take me years to train someone from the start, one of the best guys i got now has been with me for 3 years and before that he had been in the body shop and detailing trade 6 years.

if you can only make a cup of tea and wash a car averagely then min wages.

I got room for all levels from young guy who makes tea , tidy's up and slowly learns to top painter prep guy and any think in the middle.

I am after people with passion, drive etc etc , not people who want a high pay cheque (but they will with right skills) only.

This trade has never been about becoming super rich and if you thing you will your in the wrong trade.

HTH Kelly


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Ps. If you like Berries your onto a winner....


----------



## Paulburks

I live in Berkshire am I to far away to be considered?


----------



## Dannbodge

My gf wants to move back to gillingham.
I'd love to do this but won't be moving back yet


----------



## ClioToby

Kelly @ KDS said:


> This trade has never been about becoming super rich and if you thing you will your in the wrong trade.


Oh **** that then.

I take it you need a U or above in GCSE English as well?


----------



## Ducky

ClioToby said:


> Oh **** that then.
> 
> I take it you need a U or above in GCSE English as well?


Even if you had the skills, your attitude would stop you ever working at KDS... :wave:


----------



## LukeTripod87

Ducky said:


> Even if you had the skills, your attitude would stop you ever working at KDS... :wave:


Couldn't agree more


----------



## X18JAY

I like how Kelly says - 'looking for someone passionate about their job not just their pay cheque'... followed up with an enquiry - 'what's the pay'.

Some people simply don't have a clue!

A truly wonderful opportunity right there for someone to get into one of the best companies in the industry!


----------



## ClioToby

Ducky said:


> Even if you had the skills, your attitude would stop you ever working at KDS... :wave:


I'd like to do well at life and earn good wedge thanks so I'm really not bothered if I don't meet the requirements to work with KDS.

I can accidentally spray paint car interiors though......


----------



## Patr1ck

ClioToby said:


> I'd like to do well at life and earn good wedge thanks so I'm really not bothered if I don't meet the requirements to work with KDS.
> 
> I can accidentally spray paint car interiors though......


Yeah but doing well in life also requires you have a good attitude....... Someone please tell him to wind his neck in!!!


----------



## dooka

Can I apply to be tea boy please or general whipping b1tch ..


----------



## muzzer

ClioToby said:


> I'd like to do well at life and earn good wedge thanks so I'm really not bothered if I don't meet the requirements to work with KDS.
> 
> I can accidentally spray paint car interiors though......


The thing is, if you do want to do well and earn good wedge, then by having a f*** that attitude you are to an extent cutting your nose off to spite your face.

Lets say you are good at detailing and your dream job comes up, if they aren't paying the wedge you think you deserve are you going to say **** that?

That will get you a reputation within the industry that will be very difficult to lose and i would bet word would travel very very quickly too. I'd love to have the skillset to work for Kelly at KDS, i'd even relocate if i could do the job.


----------



## ClioToby

muzzer42 said:


> The thing is, if you do want to do well and earn good wedge, then by having a f*** that attitude you are to an extent cutting your nose off to spite your face.
> 
> Lets say you are good at detailing and your dream job comes up, if they aren't paying the wedge you think you deserve are you going to say **** that?
> 
> That will get you a reputation within the industry that will be very difficult to lose and i would bet word would travel very very quickly too. I'd love to have the skillset to work for Kelly at KDS, i'd even relocate if i could do the job.


LOL.

I wouldnt want to work as a car detailer. My mother would be ashamed. They didn't spend £100,000 on my education for me to clean cars for £30,000 a year.


----------



## -Kev-

and back on topic please


----------



## S63

ClioToby said:


> LOL.
> 
> I wouldnt want to work as a car detailer. My mother would be ashamed. They didn't spend £100,000 on my education for me to clean cars for £30,000 a year.


With such an attitude your mother is in for a big disappointment.

Sorry Kev, needed to be said, delete if necessary.


----------



## paddy328

A bit off topic and I'm sure mr Clio trophy is having a great time, but wouldn't his parents be wondering why he's only driving a Clio after spending so much on his education?


----------



## muzzer

Sorry Kev, i'll get back on topic shortly, but cliotoby if you dont want to detail cars, why the hell did you ask what the pay was then??

Anyway, back on topic, Kelly would someone who has done your master detailer course not be the type you are looking for, or is that a starting point?


----------



## BoostJunky86

I was trying to work out how a 100k education sees him in a Clio


----------



## 182_Blue

ClioToby, one more post in this thread and I will remove your access to the forum for a while, to everyone else please keep it on topic and let's not ruin KDS's thread.

From this point on I will remove anything to do with ClioToby in this thread.


----------



## andystevens

Dannbodge said:


> My gf wants to move back to gillingham.
> (


----------



## John-R-

This is a great opportunity for someone, even if only for a few years to obtain the chance to learn from one of the most respected Detailers on here.

John


----------



## khurum6392

I would apply but im too far away im in Manchester my main thing is detailing and im learning pdr (paintless dent removal) I would love to work with Kelly best detailer in the country


----------



## ClioToby

I don't drive a Clio.


----------



## 182_Blue

ClioToby said:


> I don't drive a Clio.


You cant say I didn't warn you.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Shaun said:


> You cant say I didn't warn you.


:lol:

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Genuinely too all the other posters :thumb: 

many thanks for the kind comments and support it brings faith back to me about forums more so DW :thumb:

i could of dealt with it and had some fun along the way , but many thanks for saving my time. 

Only needs one bad apple to spoil the cart as they say.

anyway had some interest and a few DW members which i will be getting in contact with, would love to be able to give a job to a member as i believe in Karma. 

Kelly


----------



## muzzer

Kelly, i asked a question earlier in the thread which got a bit lost, but if someone was to complete your Master Detailer course, would that be the required standard for employment at KDS, or is it just starting point?


----------



## Kiashuma

Cracking opportunity here for the right person, good luck to all the applicants.

I think I would be fit to dress the tyres nothing more.

Good luck all.


----------



## muzzer

Kiashuma said:


> Cracking opportunity here for the right person, good luck to all the applicants.
> 
> I think I would be fit to dress the tyres nothing more.
> 
> Good luck all.


I could manage a decent brew i reckon, although having seen the standard of Kelly and his teams work, i might have to reassess that statement :lol:


----------



## borinous

Have to agree a great opportunity. 

Unfortunately i'm not in a position where i can apply but good luck to anyone who has applied


----------



## Kiashuma

muzzer42 said:


> I could manage a decent brew i reckon, although having seen the standard of Kelly and his teams work, i might have to reassess that statement :lol:


Im sh$te at tea making, the jobs yours :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Kiashuma said:


> Im sh at tea making, the jobs yours :thumb:


Woooohoooooo


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

muzzer42 said:


> Kelly, i asked a question earlier in the thread which got a bit lost, but if someone was to complete your Master Detailer course, would that be the required standard for employment at KDS, or is it just starting point?


The honest truth, bar one guy all the master detailers have been from around the world and very long distance away, so for pupils that have completed the course it's not an option unless they move the family home.

Yes the master course would be a good starting point.

But I am really flexible, I have room for mechanic, valeter, detailer, painter, IT social media guy logistic man and so on.

But with being such a small company each of the above roles would not be the ONLY role not 5 separate roles (all thou the aim will be to carry on growing to that stage). 
Someone that can cover more of the above options will be of greater help instantly and will receive payment in line with skills.

Someone who's just knows valeting and light detailing work, but is friendly, works well with people, whiz kid with keeping up with stock control, social media IT etc. could be just as useful and can be slowly trained up.

More importantly I am after serious people who are in it for the long game and have passion for this trade and will enjoy working around such cars they enter the KDS workshop, but also deal with the responsibility that comes with such cars and customers.

for me its a life style and if public think they are going to be rich and famous over night through detailing need a re think. 
But that life style does take me around the world and meet people from many countries , this could also be the new people that join KDS.

The saying goes "only get out what you put in"

For people on here to say i dont have the skill set is silly really , as i did not have the skill set either when i started many years ago.

being honest and sending in a CV of what you can do may be enough you. 

If you dont try you wont get , if you dont ask , you wont get.

as an example , I brought in a new member this Jan , happens to be my step brother , he has the least skill set going but has made the biggest leap forward to KDS as a business , he was employed on his keenness , willing to learn and down right love of cars and detailing.

Being the honest man i am , i will say i was shocked at now many people have emailed or PM'ed through Facebook with quick bit of text ,tried to discuss it while i was working at waxstock instead of doing what i asked

TO APPLY
Please send your CV, with a cover letter explaining why you are the right person for the job, to [email protected]. Or you can post it to KDS, Unit 12, Railway Street Industrial Park, Gillingham, Kent ME7 1YQ


this would be looked upon as the best way to start off a interview really and tells me people are fishing instead of being fully interested.

Only one person done it actually how i asked (done very well) and he is not of English origin.

I will take someone seriously when they take me and KDS seriously.

with the amount of people posting on this forum of starting up their own valeting detailing business you would think hundreds would apply , unless they are put of by the KDS brand , which they should not be.

HTH Kelly

(oh english grammar being the least important skill set )


----------



## muzzer

Thanks for the reply Kelly, i didnt expect such a detailed reply but it shows how much attention to detail you posess. I never really thought i might want a career in this industry, but the more i see of peoples work(yourself,midlands car care etc), the more i think i would like to. Something to work towards for the immediate future, and thanks once again for the detailed reply :thumb:


----------



## Joech92

Would have applied but 1:30 drive to work every mornings a bit much!


----------



## Dannbodge

andystevens said:


>


That was my reaction but it's to be close to her family. Upper gillingham is alright lol


----------



## iPlod999

I would love to give up my day job!

My gonads are not big enough to.


----------



## craigeh123

good luck people !


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Now guys. 

Thats better had a few very good CV's in and they look promising. 

Thought I post to say I will spend some time running through them, and when time is right I will get back to you ALL

kelly


----------



## Dawesy90

All the best whoever goes for it


----------



## Dan J

Wow what an opportunity for someone!! 

Good luck to all applicants.


----------



## magpieV6

I've been wanting to up sticks & start again. This would be ideal, what's the deadline for applicants?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Would it not be advisable for the mods to delete all the inappropriate posts on the thread?
Its 7 pages and half is utter sh..t. , I'm sure the possible applicants would rather just read about KDS not people's issues or opinions.


----------



## S63

magpieV6 said:


> I've been wanting to up sticks & start again. This would be ideal, what's the deadline for applicants?


Some great areas to live in a radius of Gillingham.:thumb:


----------



## markbigears

have I read this correct? working 6 days a week!


----------



## stangalang

magpieV6 said:


> I've been wanting to up sticks & start again. This would be ideal, what's the deadline for applicants?


Boom, you've all just lost. Mean car detailer AND can pull off a cute little uniform. No further questions youre honour


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

markbigears said:


> have I read this correct? working 6 days a week!


I work 7 days most weeks , one per week being at home running through emails , forums ,facebook the videos and photos we have taken .

Today would be the first day away from from hands on or training in over 21 days , and I got paperwork CV's to read.

Up until a year ago I was working 7 days a week hands on sometimes pulling 14-16 hour days.

Its Not that hard to view, see and read members on here who detail for a living working very long days to achieve results that they are happy with.

You may sometimes read things that could of been written with some marketing in mind but on the whole detailers work very hard to earn a living and go to great lengths to keep customers happy.

Want to work short weeks and earn lots of cash then detailing is not the carer for you.
I used to work (the word work being very easy untiring) 35 hours per week and take home a very good wage , but the job was not for me.

Kelly


----------



## muzzer

Kelly @ KDS said:


> I work 7 days most weeks , one per week being at home running through emails , forums ,facebook the videos and photos we have taken .
> 
> Today would be the first day away from from hands on or training in over 21 days , and I got paperwork CV's to read.
> 
> Up until a year ago I was working 7 days a week hands on sometimes pulling 14-16 hour days.
> 
> Its Not that hard to view, see and read members on here who detail for a living working very long days to achieve results that they are happy with.
> 
> You may sometimes read things that could of been written with some marketing in mind but on the whole detailers work very hard to earn a living and go to great lengths to keep customers happy.
> 
> Want to work short weeks and earn lots of cash then detailing is not the carer for you.
> I used to work (the word work being very easy untiring) 35 hours per week and take home a very good wage , but the job was not for me.
> 
> Kelly


Good point Kelly and that is what so many people who look at detailing fail to see, it's not a quick easy job if it's done correctly, as yourself, dooka, marc at heavenly detail etc show regularly.


----------



## S63

markbigears said:


> have I read this correct? working 6 days a week!


You write this like it's a crime, plenty of folk work six, sometimes seven days a week. I use to regularly clock up 80 hours per week.


----------



## markbigears

If it's your own company, work as long as you want, I don't have a problem with that. But I do have a problem with any employer asking for a 6 day week. In the long term it's counter productive for both parties.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

markbigears said:


> If it's your own company, work as long as you want, I don't have a problem with that. But I do have a problem with any employer asking for a 6 day week. In the long term it's counter productive for both parties.


It not , one of my staff used to 7 days a week, work all the bank holidays and have to stay late without pay , and now works 6 only.

Its all relative.

He hated his boss and company he used to work for, now he loves what he does and often stays late to carry on working as he enjoys it , he would work extra hours for free too, but of course i pay him :thumb:
he is on holiday at the moment and texts and emails to say sorry that KDS are so busy and he fills bad he not there to help.

I been around different size companys for many years run my father company and doing all right with mine thanks :thumb:

Why do people read things to deeply and care , worry , post. 
The hours of working will be different from one person to another and will be dealt with once i found the correct applicants.

kelly


----------



## muzzer

That's the thing, if you truly love your job then you will complete each task to perfection, no matter how long it takes. If i was in the fortunate position to be employed by Kelly or any of the other detailers in this country, then i would make sure each job i did was perfect, not work till 5 and clear off.
This is yet another valuable lesson from Kelly to all who aspire to have their own detailing business.


----------



## Dift

It's all about work v life balance. I have in the past put work before everything, often working silly amounts. For someone keen and in the right stage of their life, 6 days is certainly not a deal breaker by any stretch.

Looking at Kelly's work, and his attitude on forums, he certainly seems as though he would be a good boss.

Would I work for Kelly? Yes, would I work 6 days a week? Not if I could help it... Been there done that, now got a family who comes 1st.

More importantly would Kelly employ me?? Probably not  lol


Can't knock the oppertunity that a position in KDS would give you.


----------



## Guest

markbigears said:


> If it's your own company, work as long as you want, I don't have a problem with that. But I do have a problem with any employer asking for a 6 day week. In the long term it's counter productive for both parties.


Guess you won't be applying, then?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

muzzer42 said:


> That's the thing, if you truly love your job then you will complete each task to perfection, no matter how long it takes. If i was in the fortunate position to be employed by Kelly or any of the other detailers in this country, then i would make sure each job i did was perfect, not work till 5 and clear off.
> This is yet another valuable lesson from Kelly to all who aspire to have their own detailing business.


The right people/staff WILL grow with KDS the wrong wont.

I had 3 staff members at waxstock , none of them expected paying, of course paid for food and fuel , this week gave those guys extra money in they bank for BEING there.

The 2 other staff who go home on time every single day (cant run out of the building quick enough) and leave work to be finish by the other 3 staff and me, DONT get extra pay DONT get their cars or bikes fixed by me.

I look after those who look after me.

I take the staff (the same 3) to shows put them up in hotel room , pay for the entire food bill all weekend and more importantly try and make the day/weekend more fun and team building.

What happens is a nice small friendly team grows , (we go mountain bike riding, go karting together with some of our customers as an example) and NON team players get left out.

Hence why i am looking for new better staff with a real passion.

kelly


----------



## muzzer

Kelly @ KDS said:


> The right people/staff WILL grow with KDS the wrong wont.
> 
> I had 3 staff members at waxstock , none of them expected paying, of course paid for food and fuel , this week gave those guys extra money in they bank for BEING there.
> 
> The 2 other staff who go home on time every single day (cant run out of the building quick enough) and leave work to be finish by the other 3 staff and me, DONT get extra pay DONT get their cars or bikes fixed by me.
> 
> I look after those who look after me.
> 
> I take the staff (the same 3) to shows put them up in hotel room , pay for the entire food bill all weekend and more importantly try and make the day/weekend more fun and team building.
> 
> What happens is a nice small friendly team grows , (we go mountain bike riding together with some of our customers as an example) and NON team players get left out.
> 
> Hence why i am looking for new better staff with a real passion.
> 
> kelly


Here endeth the lesson.


----------



## S63

In this difficult climate working any number of days is preferable to zero days.


----------



## muzzer

S63 said:


> In this difficult climate working any number of days is preferable to zero days.


Exactly, i don't enjoy my job as such, but it's better than being a dole scrounger.


----------



## Greboth

Sounds like an amazing job to have, just a shame to know if I had the job I would have to hand my pay packet back to kelly to fix my mistakes lol. Good luck to those that do apply.


----------



## andystevens

Dannbodge said:


> That was my reaction but it's to be close to her family. Upper gillingham is alright lol


Lol, that's where I am, been here since 1990 and altough there are better places there are also a lot worse!


----------



## Rob_Quads

Kelly @ KDS said:


> The right people/staff WILL grow with KDS the wrong wont.
> 
> I had 3 staff members at waxstock , none of them expected paying, of course paid for food and fuel , this week gave those guys extra money in they bank for BEING there.
> 
> The 2 other staff who go home on time every single day (cant run out of the building quick enough) and leave work to be finish by the other 3 staff and me, DONT get extra pay DONT get their cars or bikes fixed by me.
> 
> I look after those who look after me.
> 
> I take the staff (the same 3) to shows put them up in hotel room , pay for the entire food bill all weekend and more importantly try and make the day/weekend more fun and team building.
> 
> What happens is a nice small friendly team grows , (we go mountain bike riding, go karting together with some of our customers as an example) and NON team players get left out.
> 
> Hence why i am looking for new better staff with a real passion.
> 
> kelly


Have you told the '2' they are getting the sack lol. I hope they don't read these forums.

Personally I think what you have typed is not really fair. If they do a good job while at work then just because they don't want to spend their other time at work shouldn't go against them.

If they don't do a good job that's a different matter.


----------



## M4D YN

markbigears said:


> have I read this correct? working 6 days a week!


sore head ^^:wall:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Rob_Quads said:


> Have you told the '2' they are getting the sack lol. I hope they don't read these forums.
> 
> Personally I think what you have typed is not really fair. If they do a good job while at work then just because they don't want to spend their other time at work shouldn't go against them.
> 
> If they don't do a good job that's a different matter.


:lol:

Do you think i am that silly :thumb:

They are no good for KDS and I and them know it.

The people i am to interview are not entirely to cover the same people its more to employ new people who cross over into many skills and can help out with expansion and growth of KDS.

I need to have a number of staff that can cover each others job if and when for some reason a member is not at work.

I dont want to be in a position where i have one staff member can only do a certain trade (which at present is ME in some areas) with in KDS.

So i need more diverse people willing to learn , and basically not steal , lie and bunk off work with every excuse under the sun and have constant *** breaks. 

Kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Rob_Quads said:


> If they don't do a good job that's a different matter.


Is more like it, 2 years of trying and it never goes in.

"you can lead a horse to water"

Kelly


----------



## Greboth

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Is more like it, 2 years of trying and it never goes in.
> 
> "you can lead a horse to water"
> 
> Kelly


You can't make it drink. Well unless you hack its legs off so its drink or drown 

Tbh, I think you get people like it all walks of life. I know there are in all the places I have worked.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Greboth said:


> Tbh, I think you get people like it all walks of life. I know there are in all the places I have worked.


I have left places due to difficult people.

Kelly


----------



## andystevens

Kelly @ KDS said:


> :lol:
> 
> Do you think i am that silly :thumb:
> 
> They are no good for KDS and I and them know it.
> 
> The people i am to interview are not entirely to cover the same people its more to employ new people who cross over into many skills and can help out with expansion and growth of KDS.
> 
> I need to have a number of staff that can cover each others job if and when for some reason a member is not at work.
> 
> I dont want to be in a position where i have one staff member can only do a certain trade (which at present is ME in some areas) with in KDS.
> 
> So i need more diverse people willing to learn , and basically not steal , lie and bunk off work with every excuse under the sun and have constant *** breaks.
> 
> Kelly


Seems a fair point!


----------



## markbigears

Kelly, although I stand by my comments, it was more a tongue-in-cheek reply, hence the exclamation mark. It was not intended in anyway as a personal slur to your goodself and KDS. I hope that clears the matter. Further to that, can i add some friendly advice, posting derogatory and libellous comments in public forums can. and has landed people in very hot water, if I were you, I'd delete a few previous posts. Good luck with your new employee, kind regards from a fellow TVR owner


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

markbigears said:


> Kelly, although I stand by my comments, it was more a tongue-in-cheek reply, hence the exclamation mark. It was not intended in anyway as a personal slur to your goodself and KDS. I hope that clears the matter. Further to that, can i add some friendly advice, posting derogatory and libellous comments in public forums can. and has landed people in very hot water, if I were you, I'd delete a few previous posts. Good luck with your new employee, kind regards from a fellow TVR owner


I am fine , wont be deleting anything and have nothing to fear , again you dont know the whole picture and never will , no one will apart from me and the person involved.

You dont know that my staff may also planned to leave on a certain date and i have kept them on even thou i dont have to until they move onto new pastures.

As i say i would not write post anything that could or can lead me or my company into problems.

Kelly


----------



## -Simon-

A great opportunity for a genuinely hard working individual to join a premier out fit.....


----------



## Willows-dad

If could afford to give up the day job I'd jump at the chance to work for any detailer, let alone one of the best in the business. Good luck to whoever gets chosen. What a fantastic opportunity.


----------



## BoostJunky86

Still taking applications Kelly?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

rounded down a few of the applicants , but not made any final decisions yet. 

No need to rush into anything yet , and i may be employing 2 people NOT at once so CV's will be kept for next batch 

kelly


----------



## kk1966

Good luck with this kelly.....almost fancied applying for this myself


----------



## BoostJunky86

Position been filled yet?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

BoostJunky86 said:


> Position been filled yet?


Arrrrr yes , had good response in the end which is nice.... kept the details of all who applied for the future.

I few i kept as a potential if the new guy does not workout as planned ,,,,, it was a close run match between around 5 guys and tricky to choose who in the end.

once the person has settled in i will post who he is etc :thumb:

kelly


----------



## clarkey1269

if you need someone to stand round gorping at really expensive cars feel free to hire me LOL


----------



## ted11

Hope things pan out for you and your new staff member.


----------



## Dan J

Congrats to the new applicant, bet its been a busy month at your place Kelly.


----------



## suspal

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Arrrrr yes , had good response in the end which is nice.... kept the details of all who applied for the future.
> 
> I few i kept as a potential if the new guy does not workout as planned ,,,,, it was a close run match between around 5 guys and tricky to choose who in the end.
> 
> once the person has settled in i will post who he is etc :thumb:
> 
> kelly


Take it you'll have one of your 14 machines for the new fella Kelly :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BoostJunky86

Great stuff, hope all goes well for you all :thumb:


----------

